# Any other men not in the mood for sex all the time?



## Goldmember357 (Jan 31, 2012)

Am i one of the few on here who is not in the mood for sex all the time? Sometimes i do not want to have sex even if my wife wants to have sex i usually will agree to but other times id prefer doing something else. I love to get lost in my thoughts i love to think and i get caught up reading sometimes or would rather go golf, or watch a movie with my wife and not have sex right after or during. 

Hard to explain how i came to think like this.


----------



## Accipiter777 (Jul 22, 2011)

I can go anytime, but it's not like I need to...


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

Occasionally I have gas or indigestion, but the rest of the time I'm good to go.


----------



## 40isthenew20 (Jul 12, 2012)

I can get horny not too long after sex or masturbating. Gimme a whole day without dropping a load and I'm climbing the walls. If I'm watching TV, basically any female that comes across the screen reminds me when I'm busy.


----------



## Machiavelli (Feb 25, 2012)

Goldmember357 said:


> Am i one of the few on here who is not in the mood for sex all the time? Sometimes i do not want to have sex even if my wife wants to have sex i usually will agree to but other times id prefer doing something else. I love to get lost in my thoughts i love to think and i get caught up reading sometimes or would rather go golf, or watch a movie with my wife and not have sex right after or during.
> 
> Hard to explain how i came to think like this.


Totally understandable. If you're over age 55. If not, see a doctor.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

My husband likes to sleep.... does that count?

Actually, his IS a medical or psychological issue. Calling tomorrow to make the appointment for him (FINALLY) to see his doctor to get tests run.


----------



## Dark Nova (Apr 27, 2011)

My husband is like that. He tells me he "forgets" to think about having sex with me and needs me to initiate to get him to remember. I can crawl into bed butt naked and hairless and he'd rather finish his book. *sigh*


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

I'm only in the mood once a day or every other day, my wife is in the mood 24/7, including the times of the month. A lot of our systems are her idea, she forbids me wearing anything in our bedroom for example. Wants the "intimacy" -.-

LOL I wish a book or something can stop my wife from getting what she wants. Sometimes when I'm enjoying a gaming session she just comes to sit on my lap and grind or to remove my trousers. I'm getting used to it though, she's not as forceful as before, even though she's still IN MY FACE for sex all the time.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

Maricha75 said:


> My husband likes to sleep.... does that count?


Oh, I love 3AM trysts!!!!


----------



## Juicer (May 2, 2012)

Well lets see here...

On days when I work and get home at 12:00 a.m., (or later) and my stbxw wasn't with me at work (long story about why she might be there) I probably didn't want it. 
But if she wanted it, you better believe I gave it. I may have been asleep when she finished, but she got what she wanted (I assume)

And occassionally on a cycle of things like tren, I would kill my libido. Did that a few times, and she got ticked, and let me know it. 

Beyond that, I am almost always up for it.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

I can think of a few times in my life.

We had some major problems at work, and multi-millions were on the line with me being in charge of fixing the problem. I worked about 100 hours that week. After the second 14 hour day I was mildly interested and the third day I wasn't at all.

I've had BAD food poisoning. I mean REALLY BAD. Ended up having to get an IV because of dehydration. I wasn't interested then.

The only other time is flying coach from SE Asia back to the U.S. I needed a few hours of sleep before I was ready to make up for 3 weeks away from my wife.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

I'm like a pop tart. Open the package and I'm pretty much ready.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

larry.gray said:


> Oh, I love 3AM trysts!!!!


I did tell him that one of these days, I'm just gonna attack him lol. I don't think he believes me though.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

Maricha75 said:


> I did tell him that one of these days, I'm just gonna attack him lol. I don't think he believes me though.


Well what are you waiting for?!


----------



## Toffer (Jan 31, 2012)

RandomDude said:


> I'm only in the mood once a day or every other day, my wife is in the mood 24/7, including the times of the month. A lot of our systems are her idea, she forbids me wearing anything in our bedroom for example. Wants the "intimacy" -.-
> 
> LOL I wish a book or something can stop my wife from getting what she wants. Sometimes when I'm enjoying a gaming session she just comes to sit on my lap and grind or to remove my trousers. I'm getting used to it though, she's not as forceful as before, even though she's still IN MY FACE for sex all the time.


You poor bastard!


----------



## Toffer (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm so horney that the crack of dawn looks good to me!


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

I was wanting sex even before I knew what it was. When the Grim Reaper comes for me, if she's hot, I'll be checking her out as I leave this world.


----------



## Machiavelli (Feb 25, 2012)

Toffer said:


> You poor bastard!


Life is hell for some people.


----------



## Emerald (Aug 2, 2012)

Not on this forum, but my VERY LD hubs is rarely in the mood.

IMHO - you will not get alot of men to admit this here; but they are out there.


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

I can have it at the drop of a hat unless I'm really sick or severely sleep deprived. I could do it a couple of times a day if I had the time to do that, but we actually have sex 2 - 4 times a week (IMO, a little low but it's our natural compromise).


----------



## hookares (Dec 7, 2011)

Not that I can recall.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Nah, no longer care.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Goldmember357 said:


> Am i one of the few on here who is not in the mood for sex all the time? Sometimes i do not want to have sex even if my wife wants to have sex i usually will agree to but other times id prefer doing something else. I love to get lost in my thoughts i love to think and i get caught up reading sometimes or would rather go golf, or watch a movie with my wife and not have sex right after or during.
> 
> Hard to explain how i came to think like this.


Probably your age...I've read a few books on Testosterone as I was so worried about my husband for a time... As men age, they loose a small percentage of this *Lust hormone *every year.... Then for us women...this starts to RISE in our late 30's/ early 40's many times, as estrogen takes a dive. Might explain why your wife wants more NOW - if that is what is happening. 

Although my husband is no longer ANTSY for it, he still loves sex and would happily do it 3 times a day if he could...... I know what drives him...it is the emotional connection we share , we just enjoy it that much. Thank God for that.... cause if it was just "*lust*" related, I think I'd be high & dry..probably have to starve him for at least 4 days or something. 

Once he gets started though...which he never ever has turned down my charms....Lust arrives.... so I can't really complain. 

We're both admittedly "addicted" to orgasms !


----------



## Goldmember357 (Jan 31, 2012)

I am not that old nor am i over my 50's. I can cum a ton and do every time i just have like trained myself to not want sex all the time and give in. Its nice when the wife wants it and i do not have to ask. Doctor says i am healthy.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Goldmember357 said:


> I am not that old nor am i over my 50's. I can cum a ton and do every time i just have like trained myself to not want sex all the time and give in. Its nice when the wife wants it and i do not have to ask. Doctor says i am healthy.


My husband is 48, sometimes he refers to himself as an Old man...I want to slug him when he talks like that...I don't like the fact we are getting older, it is all going so fast.......not that we can stop the clock. 

I had no idea how old you were - I just assumed it was worth a mention... As I've come to learn ....there are many variables to a Sex Drive...which was very comforting to me personally....as when I landed on this forum... nothing made me  brighter than to realize --even men with Lower Test STILL "wanted" their wives. As I was questioning this from my husband due to hormones ...I used to make him a little . 

I no longer worry about these things.


----------



## MrVanilla (Apr 24, 2012)

Emerald said:


> Not on this forum, but my VERY LD hubs is rarely in the mood.
> 
> IMHO - you will not get alot of men to admit this here; but they are out there.


I'm one of those few. 
53 years old and I'm just not very interested in sex at all. 
Yep. Can think of many other things I'd rather be doing.


----------



## sinnister (Dec 5, 2010)

I only feel that way if I've had less than 5 hours sleep the night before. Other than that it's involuntary. She lays down in bed, lil Sinn is ready to go...


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

After a certain number of years with barely any sex, the drive just kinda shuts itself off, no matter if you are 30 or 60. Or so I've come to think. Thing is even though I have hardly any sex drive it is pretty much all I think about still. I just don't think my attention span or body can handle it.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

Emerald said:


> Not on this forum, but my VERY LD hubs is rarely in the mood.
> 
> IMHO - you will not get alot of men to admit this here; but they are out there.


OH they are out there. I hear about them in real life. There are women here who talk about them.

I just haven't seen one post here in the 1-1/2 years that I have been here.

OK, on edit: Mr Vanilla came along.


----------



## Machiavelli (Feb 25, 2012)

Goldmember357 said:


> I am not that old nor am i over my 50's. I can cum a ton and do every time i just have like trained myself to not want sex all the time and give in. Its nice when the wife wants it and i do not have to ask. Doctor says i am healthy.


In that case, see a shrink.


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

Goldmember357 said:


> Am i one of the few on here who is not in the mood for sex all the time? Sometimes i do not want to have sex even if my wife wants to have sex i usually will agree to but other times id prefer doing something else. I love to get lost in my thoughts i love to think and i get caught up reading sometimes or would rather go golf, or watch a movie with my wife and not have sex right after or during.
> 
> Hard to explain how i came to think like this.


My husband never seems to want sex. He always has some excuse for why he is not in the mood(allergies, tired, busy, doesn't want to feel tired after sex hence very rare morning sex, says he's too old - but only in his early 30s, etc.). I can wear lace underwear and no top, walk past him, and he barely notices me.  :scratchhead: I don't really get it and wish it was different, but it has been like that since we have been married. Before that I think he would have jumped me, so I am not sure what happened.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Never think about it anymore.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

I turned down sex this morning. Wasn't really in the mood. Of course I've had it 3 times in the last 24 hours so that may have something to do with it. I'm thinking I'll make up for it tonight.


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

I have a very excitable body. Sometimes it feels abnormally so. It's more prone to being very easily stimulated than it was in my teen years, and little J seems to be almost always on the ready. I don't even need physical touch at all to pop wood, and sometimes find myself erect after large swells of totally non-sexual emotion.

The thing is my psychological and mental desire for sex does NOT match my body's ever ready state. I am often rock hard, even when I don't feel aroused, randy, or in the mood for anything. So I have learned to exhibit a nice amount of control over my libido, and I do sometimes turn down sex, or just go days without masturbation, no matter what my erection is telling me LOL!

So I guess my answer is that my body is almost always in the mood, but my conscious mind is not.


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

Emerald said:


> Not on this forum, but my VERY LD hubs is rarely in the mood.
> 
> IMHO - you will not get alot of men to admit this here; but they are out there.


Exactly. TAM is NOT a realistic cross section of the population. Many of the men here are here because they love sex, and aren't getting enough of it, leaving them in a perpetual state of continued, and unrequited, arousal.

The reality is that tens of millions of men are lower drive, and that even men with "normal" drives don't always want sex, all the time. There are an estimated 40 million sexless, or near sexless, couples in this country, and they are not all that way because of LD/ND women.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

jaquen said:


> I have a very excitable body. Sometimes it feels abnormally so. It's more prone to being very easily stimulated than it was in my teen years, and little J seems to be almost always on the ready. I don't even need physical touch at all to pop wood, and sometimes find myself erect after large swells of totally non-sexual emotion.
> 
> The thing is my psychological and mental desire for sex does NOT match my body's ever ready state. I am often rock hard, even when I don't feel aroused, randy, or in the mood for anything. So I have learned to exhibit a nice amount of control over my libido, and I do sometimes turn down sex, or just go days without masturbation, no matter what my erection is telling me LOL!


 I find you a little bit of an enigma, but a great one... Very high Test levels obviously...and holding on to the emotional/spirital romance in all of this with your wife (going by so many of your passionate posts)...and well....turning it down when the physical is there in all it's glory. Interesting. 



> So I guess my answer is that my body is almost always in the mood, but my conscious mind is not.


 My husband is the opposite..his body is not raring to go...sometimes I joke about getting his "snake to rise".... but his mind & enthusiam for it ~ is always willing & jumping.


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

SimplyAmorous said:


> I find you a little bit of an enigma, but a great one... Very high Test levels obviously...and holding on to the emotional/spirital romance in all of this with your wife (going by so many of your passionate posts)...and well....turning it down when the physical is there in all it's glory. Interesting.


Thank you. I think the control is two fold. We practiced very long celibacy, and waited until marriage, as you know, and at a point I really had to learn to gain well control over my libido or it would have driven me crazy. It was during those years where I realized that it's quite possible for your body to crave something, but your mind, and will, if strong enough, can learn to override it. So it's just second nature to me now. I just have a very strong will, if I need to/want to. I imagine that this can't be that dissimilar to what some higher drive men have to discover if they're forced to go without. Only difference is that there wasn't resentment with us because we chose to go without. 

Also if I went by my body's cries, I'd be having sex every day, often multiple times a day. I don't even want sex every day, multiple times a day. I actually like for some days to pass, because it gives us a nice build, and makes the moment we finally do have sex better. I can't even masturbate daily because when I do masturbate I almost always do three sessions, sometimes more, in a day. 

I have to curb my body's sexual cries because it just seems to be aroused far more often than I'm interested in having sexual activity.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

jaquen said:


> Thank you. I think the control is two fold. We practiced very long celibacy, and waited until marriage, as you know, and at a point I really had to learn to gain well control over my libido or it would have driven me crazy. It was during those years where I realized that it's quit possible for your body to crave something, but your mind, and will, if strong enough, can learn to override it. So it's just second nature to me now. I just have a very strong will, if I need to/want to.


 I think this is very very wise and more young men need to learn this -- you are a good mentor..and example...what discipline !!










I needed a little of this a couple yrs ago, absolutely no patience at all -on my part - I even jumped & sent my husband to the Encronologist to get his Test checked, felt Like I was going to die if I couldn't get it at least once a day. Almost a blessing that passed ! I didn't want to put it down, not at all, I felt like all the FUN we've been missing was just getting started. 



> I imagine that this can't be that dissimilar to what some higher drive men have to discover if they're forced to go without. Only difference is that there wasn't resentment with us because we chose to go without.


 Self -restraint....without resentment. :smthumbup:



> I don't even want sex every day, multiple times a day. I actually like for some days to pass, because it gives us a nice build, and makes the moment we finally do have sex better.


 I agree -I know this is one reason me & mine never complained & were happy as pigs in mudd with our past sex life -cause when we did do it (at least once a week), after that build up, it always felt like the 1st time.... nothing on heaven or earth could compare to that feeling of sheer exhileration. 

We've talked about this... would he rather wait & have it feel like that again or connect more but yet it is on a little lower scale. His answer ...connect more. I feel the same -but when we have a vacation -we do wait days for that glorious build up.


----------



## sandc (Dec 15, 2011)

Very rarely am I not in the mood but it does happen. Usually when I'm angry about a work situation or something. Mrs. SandC usually gets me back in the mood though.


----------



## Mr B (Feb 6, 2009)

Goldmember357 said:


> Am i one of the few on here who is not in the mood for sex all the time? Sometimes i do not want to have sex even if my wife wants to have sex i usually will agree to but other times id prefer doing something else. I love to get lost in my thoughts i love to think and i get caught up reading sometimes or would rather go golf, or watch a movie with my wife and not have sex right after or during.
> 
> Hard to explain how i came to think like this.


Sounds like a pretty clear case of sexual boredom to me. Very common in long term relationships.


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

sandc said:


> Very rarely am I not in the mood but it does happen. Usually when I'm angry about a work situation or something. *Mrs. SandC usually gets me back in the mood though.*


Sounds like Mrs. Jaquen. She's a devilish little thing sometimes. She knows that even when I'm not in the mood, she can get me quickly there. I mock scold her to stop taking advantage of me!


----------



## sandc (Dec 15, 2011)

jaquen said:


> Sounds like Mrs. Jaquen. She's a devilish little thing sometimes. She knows that even when I'm not in the mood, she can get me quickly there. I mock scold her to stop taking advantage of me!


Yes, they do sound similar. Sounds like God has blessed us both far more than we deserve.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

jaquen said:


> I have a very excitable body. Sometimes it feels abnormally so. It's more prone to being very easily stimulated than it was in my teen years, and little J seems to be almost always on the ready. I don't even need physical touch at all to pop wood, and sometimes find myself erect after large swells of totally non-sexual emotion.
> 
> The thing is my psychological and mental desire for sex does NOT match my body's ever ready state. I am often rock hard, even when I don't feel aroused, randy, or in the mood for anything. So I have learned to exhibit a nice amount of control over my libido, and I do sometimes turn down sex, or just go days without masturbation, no matter what my erection is telling me LOL!
> 
> So I guess my answer is that my body is almost always in the mood, but my conscious mind is not.


I am the complete opposite of you lately 

My mental desire and lust for sex has been off the charts nonstop for over a year straight, there is just so little physical sensation, especially since things ended with the lady I was seeing after my separation.


----------



## gbrad (Jul 20, 2010)

Rarely want to have sex with the wife. That doesn't mean I feel the desire to have sex in general quite often. They are completely different things. 
My biggest desire is just to have someone who I find hot that I can be with; kiss, touch, have sex.


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

Lon said:


> I am the complete opposite of you lately
> 
> My mental desire and lust for sex has been off the charts nonstop for over a year straight, there is just so little physical sensation, especially since things ended with the lady I was seeing after my separation.


Are you talking about erection troubles, or literally your penis has almost no sensation?


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Maybe I need to see a shrink or a doctor,
But I have passed that stage where I think of sex all the time.
I really do love sex and can have it at anytime , but it does not drive me.

All of our employees are female.
There have been various times where some of them tried to offer sex in lieu of other favours and considerations and it never worked with me. Not only because I am married, but simply because I was already passed that stage where if I smell pu$$y, I loose control of my conscious self.

I own a residential property that I rent out to tenants. I put my older brother in charge. After a while he could no longer do it,so I decided to put it in the hands of an agent.
In between, I had to do some repairs and so forth. Upon checking , I realized one of the tenants, a woman had not paid rent for sometime. I introduced myself to her, told her I was the owner , and asked for the rent. She told me that she had an " arrangement " with my older brother, meaning that she gave him sex for those months the rent was not paid. I told her that her " arrangement " had absolutely nothing to do with me, and I need my money.
She offered me sex. I told her very firmly that I wanted my money , and not sex from her.I cannot take pu$$y to the bank to pay the mortgage etc. I then gave her a fixed date to pay at least half the sum.
When I returned, her teenage daughter came out and tried the same sh!t.
Needless to say ,I got the bailiff to send them packing.

As much as I love women and still have an eye for beauty, sex or the smell of sex no longer drives me. It does not make me beg for it or do stupid things.


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

Caribbean Man said:


> Maybe I need to see a shrink or a doctor,
> But I have passed that stage where I think of sex all the time.
> I really do love sex and can have it at anytime , but it does not drive me.
> 
> ...


This sounds _exactly_ like me.


----------



## honeysuckle rose (Jun 11, 2010)

Your wife is a very lucky woman.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

jaquen said:


> Are you talking about erection troubles, or literally your penis has almost no sensation?


I mean any sensation used to be self sustaining would make it harder and the engorgement alone seemed to feel good enough to keep it hard... now not so much, I start getting one, and it just feels meh, if I really want to keep it going I can but it requires a ton of physical and mental effort (though not too much or it just tires me out). And often the mental thoughts easily trump the physical, so everything can be feeling good then my mind wanders and all the blood evacuates or something - which makes it extra hard to have "endurance" because even though the plumbing seems to work just fine and I could probably have staying power, my mind is just not stimulated enough and the signals just aren't getting to where they need to go even though nerve endings are probably all doing their job as normal.

I'm sure its a combination of anxiety, depression and aging.


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

Lon said:


> I mean any sensation used to be self sustaining would make it harder and the engorgement alone seemed to feel good enough to keep it hard... now not so much, I start getting one, and it just feels meh, if I really want to keep it going I can but it requires a ton of physical and mental effort (though not too much or it just tires me out). And often the mental thoughts easily trump the physical, so everything can be feeling good then my mind wanders and all the blood evacuates or something - which makes it extra hard to have "endurance" because even though the plumbing seems to work just fine and I could probably have staying power, my mind is just not stimulated enough and the signals just aren't getting to where they need to go even though nerve endings are probably all doing their job as normal.
> 
> I'm sure its a combination of anxiety, depression and aging.


Do you indulge in regular masturbation, with or without porn?


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

jaquen said:


> Do you indulge in regular masturbation, with or without porn?


I've been all over the map... the past 7 or 8 months I started a porn moratorium, because I was starting to slip into old compulsive habits. I mostly cut out the porn, and actually find it quite boring, but it does stir things to even just take a glimpse and if I use that for MB it seems to have a strong lasting echo effect, so I will have a week of daily self pleasure without any porn and then many weeks without either... then if I go again without the porn it doesn't seem to have the same echo effect.

I wouldn't be surprised if I did some harm to my sexuality with compulsive behaviors, but from what I've read it is somewhat reversible, I haven't really had major compulsions (or atleast not acted on them) for years though.

To me, porn seems like ether for starting a diesel engine, used sparingly it can get things going, too much and it makes the engine harder to keep starting up. I only need a couple drops to notice an effect, but I can see how it was so addictive and why it is so addictive to other guys too, but I think a well tuned engine shouldn't need ether to get going.


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

Lon said:


> I've been all over the map... the past 7 or 8 months I started a porn moratorium, because I was starting to slip into old compulsive habits. I mostly cut out the porn, and actually find it quite boring, but it does stir things to even just take a glimpse and if I use that for MB it seems to have a strong lasting echo effect, so I will have a week of daily self pleasure without any porn and then many weeks without either... then if I go again without the porn it doesn't seem to have the same echo effect.


 I mean porn aside, I notice that my sensitivity takes a nose dive if I've been masturbating too much. I get accustomed to needing a much tighter grip to get off than my wife's vagina provides, which in turn makes me lose a lot of the sensation inherent to vaginal sex.

I was just asking because I wondered if your actual masturbation technique, and frequency, could be desensitizing you too.


----------



## Seppuku (Sep 22, 2010)

Lon said:


> After a certain number of years with barely any sex, the drive just kinda shuts itself off, no matter if you are 30 or 60. Or so I've come to think. Thing is even though I have hardly any sex drive it is pretty much all I think about still. I just don't think my attention span or body can handle it.


Haven't posted here in a while but I'm in a similar boat - after many years of my wife having a low sex drive, I eventually somehow compensated.

Now suddenly she wants it all the time and most times I'm just not interested.

I suppose it's a better place than where I was, if anyone looks back on my posts.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

I think I wasn't in the mood for sex once. But once my fever dropped under 105, I was good to go again.

I do find that as I've gotten older, once a day is enough to keep me quite happy. And sex (as opposed to masturbation) is much more satisfying and fulfilling, sexually speaking.

Sex and intimacy does drive my behavior to a certain extent. I'll give up working out, meals, whatever to be with my GF. Often that means sex, but not always. And I'm not disappointed when it doesn't, occasionally. 

C


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

jaquen said:


> This sounds _exactly_ like me.


Either she's an intergalactic sex robot or the rent's dirt cheap because I'm a landlord and there is zero poontang in the world worth that rent. It would have to involve a harem of drunk cheerleaders on ecstasy.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

jaquen said:


> This sounds _exactly_ like me.


Either she's an intergalactic sex robot or the rent's dirt cheap because I'm a landlord and there is zero poontang in the world worth that rent. It would have to involve a harem of cheerleaders on ecstasy.


----------



## dallasapple (Jun 20, 2012)

Caribbean Man said:


> Maybe I need to see a shrink or a doctor,
> But I have passed that stage where I think of sex all the time.
> I really do love sex and can have it at anytime , but it does not drive me.
> 
> ...



You do NOT need a shrink or a DR...You are NOT "obsessed" with sex'//Its not a "disease" or something to worry about that you dont fall into the STEREOTYPES other men SET up for you ..

I feel bad for you ...that you got treated like you were basically an animal...Blame though your fellow man..They seem to PRIDE themseleves in that mind frame..


----------



## dallasapple (Jun 20, 2012)

Runs like Dog said:


> Either she's an intergalactic sex robot or the rent's dirt cheap because I'm a landlord and there is zero poontang in the world worth that rent. It would have to involve a harem of cheerleaders on ecstasy.


You need to blame fellow men ..Women didnt "event" that men would give up a LOT for poon tang..

Even a SITTING president (for the U.S) in recent years was willing to RISK the office by stickign a cigar up a girls poon ..

O.K ..??


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

Runs like Dog said:


> Either she's an intergalactic sex robot or the rent's dirt cheap because I'm a landlord and there is zero poontang in the world worth that rent. It would have to involve a harem of drunk cheerleaders on ecstasy.


That sentiment is covered in this video:

Red State Update: Spitzer Hooker Sex Scandal - YouTube


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

dallasapple said:


> You need to blame fellow men ..Women didnt "event" that men would give up a LOT for poon tang..
> 
> Even a SITTING president (for the U.S) in recent years was willing to RISK the office by stickign a cigar up a girls poon ..
> 
> O.K ..??


Yep, those women took advantage of men's weakness. That demonstrates just how much power women have.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

jaquen said:


> I mean porn aside, I notice that my sensitivity takes a nose dive if I've been masturbating too much. I get accustomed to needing a much tighter grip to get off than my wife's vagina provides, which in turn makes me lose a lot of the sensation inherent to vaginal sex.
> 
> I was just asking because I wondered if your actual masturbation technique, and frequency, could be desensitizing you too.


maybe, how long would it take to get that sensitivity back I wonder. Not long ago I went a couple months with no touching and still didn't get any sensitivity back, in fact it just seems to have continued to get worse at the same rate. When I was younger I could rub it raw and it still had all kinds of sensitivity. I still am thinking it is all psychological, and not from overuse in any way, physical or mental. The desensitivity just seems intertwined with a lack of interest - like I say I still have desire to be with an attractive woman, but part of me feels like I've just given up on sex and shutting down my systems in order to conserve energy or something. And without that physical rush not only is it more complicated and effort to achieve my own O the act of getting there is less enjoyable too, used to be that even taking my sweet time was enjoyment enough, now its all of 3 seconds of pleasure, so just doesn't really seem worth it.


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

Lon said:


> maybe, how long would it take to get that sensitivity back I wonder. Not long ago I went a couple months with no touching and still didn't get any sensitivity back, in fact it just seems to have continued to get worse at the same rate. When I was younger I could rub it raw and it still had all kinds of sensitivity. I still am thinking it is all psychological, and not from overuse in any way, physical or mental. The desensitivity just seems intertwined with a lack of interest - like I say I still have desire to be with an attractive woman, but part of me feels like I've just given up on sex and shutting down my systems in order to conserve energy or something. And without that physical rush not only is it more complicated and effort to achieve my own O the act of getting there is less enjoyable too, used to be that even taking my sweet time was enjoyment enough, now its all of 3 seconds of pleasure, so just doesn't really seem worth it.


Ah, OK. Yes this definitely doesn't sounds like the issue I'm discussing. My sensitivity would be back in a matter of days, or a week at most. 

I suppose it likely is psychological. When you are jacking off, and involved with porn, when your sexual release is totally controlled by you, is the sensitivity and interest "magically" back?


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

dallasapple said:


> You need to blame fellow men ..Women didnt "event" that men would give up a LOT for poon tang..
> 
> Even a SITTING president (for the U.S) in recent years was willing to RISK the office by stickign a cigar up a girls poon ..
> 
> O.K ..??


That's more an affect of the arrogance that comes with power. Harding had his pregnant mistress IN the White House.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

jaquen said:


> Ah, OK. Yes this definitely doesn't sounds like the issue I'm discussing. My sensitivity would be back in a matter of days, or a week at most.
> 
> I suppose it likely is psychological. When you are jacking off, and involved with porn, when your sexual release is totally controlled by you, is the sensitivity and interest "magically" back?


well what I'm finding is I'm not really been too compelled to look at porn OR jack off much, though I've more often done the latter (this is starting to get into TMI territory lol) however like I said with porn, it just takes a glimpse to get things going, like the ether example I used, once its hard if I am in the mood to continue I'm good to go for a little with or without the porn. But still it is a lot easier with, which is why I decided to try cutting it out completely, because I dont lust for porn I lust for women, just one happens to be a million times more accessible for me.

But even knowing how accessible it is, my sex drive is still way down from where I feel it should be. And I've also been thinking a lot about this today and I am realizing my desire to please has always been such a dominant driving force, more so than my desire for sex, and right now it just seems so much more pronounced simply because without having much of an outlet for either I'm thinking its my unfulfilled need to please that is really driving me more crazy.


----------



## Lifeisnotsogood2 (Sep 1, 2012)

I'm only in the mood when I'm awake.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

Lifeisnotsogood2 said:


> I'm only in the mood when I'm awake.


I wake up most mornings with evidence that I've been thinking about it in my sleep


----------



## costa200 (Jun 27, 2012)

Lifeisnotsogood2 said:


> I'm only in the mood when I'm awake.


I sometimes hump her while i sleep (she told me), so i never rest


----------

